# Mean Rufus..



## Rufus (Jan 20, 2013)

I got my hedgehog about a month and a half ago, my friend also got one and hers is very sweet! Rufus (my hedgehog) will not stop hissing, popping, and biting! I don't know what to do and might have to consider getting rid of him if he cannot be tamed  

Help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Katis228 (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi there! Welcome to HHC  

It helps if you don't think of your hedgie as 'mean'. He's just being a hedgehog. It is up to us as hedgie owners to help them to interact with us better.  

How much bonding time do you spend with Rufus every day? I find that letting my Malvina just sleep in her fleece bag on my lap for a couple of hours everyday has made all the difference in the world. 

As far as biting goes. When does he bite? What kind of smell do you have on your hands when he bites? (lotions, food smells, etc can make you seem like a tasty treat! LOL) The only time I've been bitten by Mal is when I hadn't washed my hands after handling her kibble. I also find that she really dislikes me coming at her from the front (ie: directly towards her head). She would get majorly defensive and scared when I did that. 

If he is hissing, popping and jumping....to me these are not "agressive" behaviors. These are defensive and scared behaviors. You need to figure out what is causing him to go on the defensive, and then calm his fears. 

Bottom line is, some hedgies warm up up to their owners in a matter of weeks, some months, some take almost a year. Some hedgehogs are loners and will never warm up. I was prepared for all of the above with Mal, and if she ended up being a grumple butt/loner I would love her no less. Don't give up so soon! Perhaps Rufus just needs some extra TLC.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

How old is Rufus? If you got him as a baby (6-8 weeks) then he's definitely still of quilling age, which is probably what's going on. I agree that these aren't "aggressive" or "mean" behaviors, they're defensive and frightened behaviors that can be exacerbated by the pain of quilling. Continue to handle him as much as possible regardless of the grumpiness. I highly suggest investing in a carry bag for hands-off bonding time - taking him out every day and letting him sleep in the bag while you do things around the house is excellent for socialization. Remember that if you return him to his cage because he's huffing, clicking, popping, etc, it only reenforces the behavior, because you're leaving him alone when he does it - exactly what he wants.


----------



## Rufus (Jan 20, 2013)

He's about 5 months and he bites when he sees anything in reach! He has warmed up to me a lot but he still gets a little bit of an attitude. I haven't been able to hold him with my bare hands yet (he usually bites me when I try). I hold him at least 3 hours a day and he still hisses and pops. When I go to hold him I usually pick him up with an old t-shirt or a jacket. He loves baths! When I gave him one he immediately was acting like a whole different hedgehog! Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Keep handling him then. If he's from somewhere where he wasn't handled much, that explains the attitude. Rehome/rescues hedgehogs take a lot of patience and may never be "friendly". You need to love him regardless and be willing to work with him over a long period of time. A month or two is nothing when you're dealing with a hedgehog that wasn't properly socialized. This is why I recommend for first-time owners to go to breeders instead of taking in rescues/rehomes - often they're not prepared to deal with behavior problems that rehomes/rescues can come with. Kudos to you for taking him in, now just keep at it and don't be discouraged. It's not his fault that he is the way he is, but if you've seen progress already, that's a great sign and means he's probably capable of more improvement over time.


----------



## Rufus (Jan 20, 2013)

Would getting a friendly hedgehog improve his attitude?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Rufus said:


> Would getting a friendly hedgehog improve his attitude?


Very unlikely. Hedgehogs are not social animals and typically avoid each other in the wild, only meeting to mate. Males will often fight if they are near each other, and a male and female would mate. Definitely don't try getting a friend for him - it almost certainly won't help and is much more likely to cause more problems.


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

If he loves baths and swimming, you can always use that to your advantage. That's a good chance for you to interact with, and touch your hedgehog when he feels comfortable.

That being said, keep in mind that when their quills are wet, hedgehogs can't ball up, so it's a lot harder for them to show displeasure. You'd also need to pay close attention to his skin so it doesn't get dried out.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

alexvdl said:


> That being said, keep in mind that when their quills are wet, hedgehogs can't ball up,


Wet hedgehogs are completely capable of balling up - they're just not likely to when they're actually in water, because it would put their face under the water.


----------



## Rufus (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you all so much for your help!


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

My hedgie likes to spend time but just snuggling in my shirt. He gets pretty pissy if I try to do anything else with him. It works out because we watch TV together and i get to enjoy his warm hedgie belly. You just have to find what works for you & Rufus!


----------

